# Dallas Mavericks @ Boston Celtics ( March 30)



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This is my first time doing this. Since Theo is out I wil do it until he comes back. Here we go lol

















Dallas Mavericks (47-23) vs Boston Celtics (38-32)​
Wednesday March 30, 2005
7:00 ET/6:00 CT
Fleet Center, Boston, Mass

*Starting Lineups​*










































































* Bench Players*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks a million, Gambino. I've been away from the PC all day, and I just rushed online to get it done. You don't have to do this if you don't want to. 
________________________
As for the game, it's a simple matter of controlling the role players. Walker and Pierce are likely going to get their's, but we need to keep Davis, Payton, Lafrentz, and in check. I'm predicting we do that and win 101-95.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 107-97.
A great game for the Mavs.A.Walker goes 4 for 23.
:banana:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Mavs 108
Celtics 97


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Celtics 107
Mavericks 103


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Thanks a million, Gambino. I've been away from the PC all day, and I just rushed online to get it done. You don't have to do this if you don't want to.
> ________________________
> As for the game, it's a simple matter of controlling the role players. Walker and Pierce are likely going to get their's, but we need to keep Davis, Payton, Lafrentz, and in check. I'm predicting we do that and win 101-95.


I don't mind it. It wasn't that bad lol. Theo asked me to do it one day and I guess this was the day. 
As for the game I pick Dallas to win this one. They are playing very well on the defensive end. Everybody is stepping up especially Harris and Van Horn. If Dallas starts off fast like they have been doing since Avery started coaching. Dallas may have a great night. I think we will.

Dallas 101
Boston 88
Final.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

After the Detroit game I have full confidence that we will not drop another game in the regular season. AJ knows his opponents and can decifer a plan to stop them in their tracks. If we had lost to the Pistons I would have said we would have lost this one too. However, as good as the Celtics squad looks on paper, they don't have the right chemistry to match it with us. Pierce or Shimmy would have to get on :fire:. Mavs win 112-104.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

The Celtics have dropped 3 straight.
We're a very good team @ home.
we're gonna come out with a sense of urgency and take Dallas down.

Celtics 106
Mavs 102

PdP


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the action shots, nice touch.

Dallas: 109
Boston: 99


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

The Mavs usually play well in Boston and handle them easily. But tonight I expect a really tough game since the C's have lost three straight. This game will come down to can they contain Pierce. If they can then I expect the Mavs to pull away in the fourth quarter. As Toine will take about ten ill-advised three's.

Mavs - 107

Celtics - 94


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

CLUTCH#41 said:


> ...A.Walker goes 4 for 23.
> :banana:



Hahahaha, what a prediction.

Of course it will be a tough one. Perhaps much tougher than against Pistons.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavs 112
Celtics 96


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

SMDre said:


> I like the action shots, nice touch.
> 
> Dallas: 109
> Boston: 99


thanks. just wanted to change it up a little.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been reading these threads for awhile so I decided to finally post.

This will be a good test of Dallas's new found defense. I think they will contain Walker and Pierce.

Mavericks - 97
Celtics - 89


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We are really gonna have to pick up on our defense tonight.
104-96 Mavs


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Very ugly first qtr. 18-13 Dallas


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

This is the play I like to see from the Mavs, getting into the paint for dunks and knocking down the open threes. Just hope this timeout doen't slow our momentum. Up 11 with 6:54 left, should contain them for the win.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Mavs have done this well, thye have accelerated past there opponent when it counts the most, in the 4th quarter, up by 17 with 4:21 to go.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Well me and Mavsman came tied 1st, both had the Mavs score correct and both were 4 away from the Celtics score. Mine was 112-104 and his was 112-96, both were four off. Also SMDre was 4 away, but ddin't get either of the scores correct, so by rules myself and Mavsman win this round. If we were going to go on 1st poster then I would get it, but who knows, maybe Dre can clear this up for us, since Theo! is away on camp, haha lol.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

nic game tonight by Dirk and Terry seems to play well against Payton.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good win!!! KVH played well, and what a game by Dirk!!! I also am very glad to see stackhouse back he swung the momentum in the 4th with 2 steals in row!! What happen with Quis!?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Good win!!! KVH played well, and what a game by Dirk!!! I also am very glad to see stackhouse back he swung the momentum in the 4th with 2 steals in row!! What happen with Quis!?


Quis has really struggled since AJ has been the head man. I hope he gets it turned around or he will just have to get familier with the bench with Stack and Damp returning and KVH lighting it up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> BOSTON (AP) -- Dirk Nowitzki had 36 points and Keith Van Horn added 21 points off the bench to lead the Dallas Mavericks to a 112-100 victory over Boston on Wednesday night, sending the Celtics to their season high-tying fourth straight loss.
> 
> The Mavericks won for the ninth time in 11 games and continued to excel on the road, improving the NBA's third-best road record to 24-11.


Link


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Good Win.Good game by Dirk,KVH,and welcome back Stack.He had a good game.
:cheers:


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Another game the Mavs won without a lot of trouble. They played well as a team and dominated down the stretch. Dirk just owned Toine as he couldn't stop him at all. KVH played another very solid game on both sides of the court. Stack came back with a bang, play great defense and timely buckets. Howard played stellar defense once again this time on Pierce. This team is starting to build a rugged identity. Dirk keeps mixing it up with the opponent almost every night now. I love seeing this he's making himself known as a physical presence now. The Mavs are raising their game another level every game they play.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

they exploded on boston in the 4th quarter and dirk was just unbelievable and Van Horn was great as well. Stack provided a ton for us off the bench. AJ will get on them about the defense in the 4th quarter though because the game shouldn't have even been that close. But good solid win tonight. Onto Philadelphia.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

SMDre said:


> Quis has really struggled since AJ has been the head man. I hope he gets it turned around or he will just have to get familier with the bench with Stack and Damp returning and KVH lighting it up.


Nah I dont think its AJ at all. Quis has been struggling as of late, he was struggeling like two games before nellie left.

As for the game, how did Stack go? Did he show any signs of injury? I didnt get to see it because i wa at work.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Nah I dont think its AJ at all. Quis has been struggling as of late, he was struggeling like two games before nellie left.
> 
> As for the game, how did Stack go? Did he show any signs of injury? I didnt get to see it because i wa at work.


I didn't mean to imply that AJ was the problem. Stack showed signs of rust early, but in the 4th he made two steals back to back for fastbreak oppertunites and made some big scoring plays in the 4th. He scored 11 on 5-9 and had 3 stl. I say for his first game back, he played well.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn guys, I was so happy when I learned about this win!

This further shows we are one hell of a good team right now!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We got the win and it was a good one. I was proud.


----------

